# MPEG2 schneiden, Werbung entfernen. Ganz einfach- aber wie?



## skysteve (28. August 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

von meinen aufgenommenen TV-Sendungen würde ich gern die Werbung entfernen.

Es gibt unzählige Threads, unzählige Programme und anscheinend das große Problem, 
dass Bild und Ton nachher nicht mehr synchron sind.     

Ich brauche das Programm nur zum entfernen der Werbung- sonst mache ich nichts damit.


Welches Programm ist denn das zuverlässigste unter der Freeware?
...oder besser gesagt "der Standard" unter den Schneideprogrammen?


Über einen hilfreichen Beitrag würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Viele Grüße aus dem sonnigen Bremen!     
Steve


----------



## chmee (28. August 2005)

Cuttermaran zB http://www.doom9.org/

mfg chmee


----------

